
Google Earnings Fall Short of Estimates; Shares Drop  - nickb
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a8A7qZYued0k&refer=home
======
brandonkm
Analysts expectations were way to high given the current market climate.
Google couldn't maintain maintain the price for their stock even with the deal
they cut with yahoo. The article made a key point of advertisers allocating
their shrinking ad budgets elsewhere and I think this is one of the many
factors that influenced the dip in stock price.

------
Kilimanjaro
HN should ban this kind of FUD.

------
azharcs
I think it will drop bit more when Microsoft buys Yahoo's Search, So don't
expect next quarter to be good either and here after.

